# Dot Blocks Torrent sites and file hosting sites



## rish1 (Jul 7, 2014)

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/list-of-blocked-sites.png

Source - Has DoT blocked file hosting and torrent websites in India?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2014)

^ TPB works fine


----------



## baiju (Jul 7, 2014)

TPB is not loading here. I use opera turbo mode to access it.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 7, 2014)

Extratorrent is working fine.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 7, 2014)

This is the full order

Order

This quite dumb..one url blocked is docs.google.com . bloddy idiots at  DOT and 
Sony Entertainment is a big dumb idiot.This should be fought back .


----------



## sksundram (Jul 7, 2014)

BSNL FTTH user here. tpb is blocked as well as docs.google, along with many more . torrentz.eu is accessible though.


----------



## amjath (Jul 7, 2014)

why google docs??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

iphider works for everything  
A BS decision indeed


----------



## ratul (Jul 7, 2014)

Every site mentioned working for me..


----------



## Anorion (Jul 7, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> This is the full order
> 
> Order
> 
> ...



link not working, is there a case number or something?


----------



## kaz (Jul 7, 2014)

LOL
Google docs blocked 

- - - Updated - - -

BSNL here


----------



## hsr (Jul 7, 2014)

Corporate internet, not even blocked here lol


----------



## frugality9914 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the torrent sites. t.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> link not working, is there a case number or something?



Fixed -This forum filtered ampersand 
Here is link for again


Order

The reason was to stop Football fans from viewing FIFA  semifinal and final Live from internet instead of SET TV.
M0r*ns didn't know that DD is anyway telecasting the semi and final.DD also available on internet .
Dumb guys.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 7, 2014)

oh I thought it was some movie release of sony. this will pass.

haha goo.gl blocked. stupid.


----------



## lywyre (Jul 7, 2014)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Fixed -This forum filtered ampersand
> Here is link for again
> 
> Order
> ...



Thats a lot of links . Thanks to Sony  Hope to get a few useful ones from that list.


----------



## vaithy (Jul 7, 2014)

YTS is working fine..Google Doc nothing changed only slow response(my network).. My BSNL friends in Technical wing (JTO & SDE) are saying no order copy received (from DOT)..in Chennai

vaithy


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 7, 2014)

tpb not working on mtnl delhi :/


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 7, 2014)

amjath said:


> why google docs??


I think the dumbos wanted to ban google drive... which is used to share football highlights as well...


----------



## rish1 (Jul 7, 2014)

lywyre said:


> thanks to Sony  Hope to get a few useful ones from that list.


----------



## amjath (Jul 7, 2014)

For Football?? Seriously?? Idiots


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 8, 2014)

hope Anonymous shuts down some DoT sites for good this time.

Edit: Delhi HC went full retard. This happens when some severely undereducated nincompoops are made highly ranked officers. I don't even watch football , these sons of a  should block the specific links and not the entire website.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 8, 2014)

probably blocked in their DoT offices.. I guess.


----------



## seamon (Jul 10, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> hope Anonymous shuts down some DoT sites for good this time.
> 
> Edit: Delhi HC went full retard. This happens when some severely undereducated nincompoops are made highly ranked officers. I don't even watch football , these sons of a  should block the specific links and not the entire website.



This is what happens when IIT CS admissions are given on the basis of Chemistry marks. The same people get the govt. jobs.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 10, 2014)

^^
Rant!!!


----------



## avj (Jul 10, 2014)

F*** BSNL they even blocked youtube. Have to use VPN to access youtube.


----------



## kaz (Jul 10, 2014)

avj said:


> F*** BSNL they even blocked youtube. Have to use VPN to access youtube.



Working fine since yesterday for me


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 11, 2014)

Does nowvideo.sx work for anyone with BSNL?


----------



## little (Jul 11, 2014)

a few sites including thepiratebay.se aren't working on my BSNL connection. but i can access tbp by entering its IP address, so i guess its DNS level block..


----------



## kaz (Jul 11, 2014)

papul1993 said:


> Does nowvideo.sx work for anyone with BSNL?



Blocked

- - - Updated - - -



little said:


> a few sites including thepiratebay.se aren't working on my BSNL connection. but i can access tbp by entering its IP address, so i guess its DNS level block..



Cool


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 11, 2014)

papul1993 said:


> Does nowvideo.sx work for anyone with BSNL?


Not opening here on BSNL with Google's DNS.

TPB has lots of extension it seems, the .se one has been blocked by genius BSNL guys but just change it from .se to .si and you don't even need to change DNS, use Tor or anything.

I love how BSNL thinks this will actually affect somebody


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Not opening here on BSNL with Google's DNS.
> 
> TPB has lots of extension it seems, the .se one has been blocked by genius BSNL guys but just change it from .se to .si and you don't even need to change DNS, use Tor or anything,
> I love how BSNL thinks this will actually affect somebody



i think you should remove the link


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 11, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Not opening here on BSNL with Google's DNS.
> 
> TPB has lots of extension it seems, the .se one has been blocked by genius BSNL guys but just change it from .se to .si and you don't even need to change DNS, use Tor or anything.
> 
> I love how BSNL thinks this will actually affect somebody


Nowvideo.ch works.


----------



## little (Jul 11, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> TPB has lots of extension it seems, the .se one has been blocked by genius BSNL guys but just change it from .se to .si and you don't even need to change DNS, use Tor or anything.



When I enter thepiratebay.se, it doesn't open but when I enter 194.71.107.82 (it's IP address) the page opens.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 11, 2014)

from  delhi...nothing blocked here


----------



## kaz (Jul 11, 2014)

ax3 said:


> which free vpn is good ??? plz suggest ... cant download from crocko even after all those tricks used (proxy,ip,https) ...



topukvpn.com
free and fast


----------



## Deadman (Jul 12, 2014)

Kat.ph is working on bsnl. May be you should try the Android app in case you use from phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2014)

using https instead of http unblocks most blocked ones


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 13, 2014)

^^yup looks like adf.ly is blocked but works on secure server...


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 15, 2014)

adf.ly not working on bsnl...(even with https)


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2014)

bajaj151 said:


> adf.ly not working on bsnl...(even with https)



adf.ly was not working for me for a long time but https worked, but didnt check recently


----------



## bibinjohn (Jul 16, 2014)

Kat.to, extratorrent.cc working fine in firefox. piratebay doesn't work can only access it with opera


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 16, 2014)

bajaj151 said:


> adf.ly not working on bsnl...(even with https)



goto de-ads.net


----------



## bajaj151 (Jul 17, 2014)

^^ Thanks...It works


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 25, 2014)

For me, the blocked sites can be accessed sometimes without any tricks. There's a loophole in their security.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 25, 2014)

i can access every blocked sites here without any tricks  (Mtnl Mumbai)


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey i can ping adf.ly and even run a traceroute on it but it just won't open anybody knows how they have blocked it? It does not look like a firewall to me.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2014)

^ use https


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh actually i know about this and https is working just fine... actually i was just wondering as how they are blocking the website


----------



## lavan_joy (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm accessing the blocked websites using VPN.
From yesterday onwards, I'm facing this problem. The downloading speed of the torrents are reduced to 20kB/s. I have tried many torrents from various sites with various application in different computers but the result is same. But the http and ftp links are downloading at full speed.I asked about this to the customercare team and they told that they didn't restrict my P2P sharing.

ISP: MTS


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 29, 2014)

tpb blocked on bsnl kat is working fine


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 29, 2014)

TPB blocked on my Tata Photon. I access it using tpbunblocked(dot)me


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2014)

Change your DNS to google DNS or Open DNS.


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

uploaded.net doesn't work with google dns also


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2014)

kaz said:


> uploaded.net doesn't work with google dns also


working here, even without https.


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> working here, even without https.



worked for me as well now


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2014)

I use google dns, everything works except uploaded, which is taken care by https


----------



## ico (Aug 19, 2014)

Most websites are unblocked now. Time to block this thread.


----------

